# Instant Download?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

How do you upload files to be downloaded instantly instead of using things like multiupload services


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dropbox


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Or if you have your own server you can link directly to the file.

To use the direct dl for Dropbox, just "copy public link" and that link will initiate the dl.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks for the info, been wondering this myself just didnt want to feel like an dumb tushy for asking


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Not too sure what a "tushy" is... but glad to help lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Tushy is the way my 88 year old Jewish grandmother says tushy


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Bottom


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Not too sure what a "tushy" is... but glad to help lol
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]






it's tushy lol


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lol!

/10char

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

haha love the censorship of a$$


----------

